# Herangehensweise Lagerbeschriftung



## Otz (21. Apr 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit die Lagerbeschriftungsetiketten für das Unternehmen eines Bekannten erstellt. Diese habe ich einer Art Word Tabelle eingefügt und angepasst. Es ging dabei um verschiedene Kleidungsstücke in unterschiedlichen Größen und entsprechenden Artikelnummern.
Jetzt möchte ich das ganze etwas vereinfachen und so gestallten, dass die Mitarbeiter dort selbst die Etiketten erstellen können.
Ich bin mir jetzt nur nicht sicher wie ich das angehen soll?! Würdet ihr hierzu eine kleine Java-Anwendung schreiben oder das ganze direkt in Office realisieren (evt. mittels VB?!).

Ich versuche mal den Arbeitsablauf und was alles genau gemacht werden muss zu beschreiben.

Für jedes Kleidungsstück gibt es eine Artikelnummer. Diese unterscheidet sich je nach Größe des Stücks immer in der letzten Ziffer. 
Shirt 1 größe S = Artikelnummer 0815001
Shirt 1 größe M = Artikelnummer 0815002
Shirt 2 größe S = Artikelnummer 4711001
Shirt 2 größe M = Artikelnummer 4711002

Diese Nummer wird vom Anwender einmal eingetragen und für die entsprechendne Größen angepasst. 

Ebenfalls hat jedes Kleidungsstück einen Namen. Dieser ist bei allen Größen identisch. Auch dieser sollte nur einmal eingetragen werden und dann für die weiteren Größen automatisch eingefügt werden.

Zusätzlich soll noch ein Bild dargestellt werden. Dieses liegt zumeist in einer anderen Word/Excel Datei vor und sollte dort rauskopiert und in den zu erstellenden Etiketten eingefügt und falls möglich und nötig noch zugeschnitten werden.

Falls diese Aufgaben erledigt wurden, soll aus dem Ganzen ein Word Dokument erstellt werden, welches nachfolgend ausgedruckt und abgespeichert werden kann.

Wie würdet ihr das Thema angehen und realisieren?! Programmierkenntnisse sind sowohl in VB als auch in Java vorhanden.
Ich bin für jegliche Tipps und Ideen dankbar


----------

